# Name one thing that does not make sense in Cycling



## Arrowfoot (30 Nov 2014)

Sorry it should be " does not make sense"

For me its the recumbent. I just don't get it for a fully fit rider to use it.

Ps. I was told that it was the same with lycra years ago.

*Mod Edit: *title corrected.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (30 Nov 2014)

Take one out for a day's ride and you'll be able to score recumbents off your list of things that don't make sense.

GC


----------



## Hip Priest (30 Nov 2014)

The little ring.


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Nov 2014)

Arrowfoot said:


> Sorry it should be " does not make sense"
> 
> For me its the recumbent. I just don't get it for a fully fit rider to use it.
> 
> Ps. I was told that it was the same with lycra years ago.




Funnily enough - having ridden recumbent trikes for some 20 years, I cannot understand why anyone should want to ride an inherently unstable two wheeled machine with an uncomfortable seat!


----------



## Arrowfoot (30 Nov 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Take one out for a day's ride and you'll be able to score recumbents off your list of things that don't make sense.
> 
> GC


I did a long time ago. It was very low, could not see the sights which has always been a key part of cycling to me. And it was not something that you could take out on to the main roads.


----------



## Ganymede (30 Nov 2014)

Arrowfoot said:


> I did a long time ago. It was very low, could not see the sights which has always been a key part of cycling to me. And it was not something that you could take out on to the main roads.


You were just riding the wrong one. And whaddya mean, not take it out onto the main roads? I ride mine all over the place. I have a friend who lives in Brixton (has done for at least 20 years) and all that time has ridden all over London on a 'bent. They are SO comfortable.

I ride this: http://bikefix.co.uk/spirit (without the fairing) and you are almost as high up as on an upright. If you were riding a low-slung racing 'bent then I'm not surprised you missed the view, and I probably wouldn't be comfortable that low in traffic myself, but look at the main recumbent page on the bikefix page http://bikefix.co.uk/recumbents and you'll see a whole range of different bikes. On many of them your head is about the same height as if you were driving a car.

I'd love to have a go on a racing 'bent, I must say!


----------



## Arrowfoot (30 Nov 2014)

Ganymede said:


> You were just riding the wrong one. And whaddya mean, not take it out onto the main roads? I ride mine all over the place. I have a friend who lives in Brixton (has done for at least 20 years) and all that time has ridden all over London on a 'bent. They are SO comfortable.
> !



Granted on the comfort gauge. However I personally would not take it out on the main roads for safety and in consideration for other road users. The hi-viz flag does only so much. And frankly one would be impeding traffic flow.


----------



## roadrash (30 Nov 2014)

you would not be impeding traffic you would BE traffic just the same as any other bicycle, could you elaborate on what you mean by "safety reasons" please.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (30 Nov 2014)

Arrowfoot said:


> And frankly one would be impeding traffic flow.



Now you're having a laugh.

GC


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Nov 2014)

Black/dark hard to see cycle clothing!


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Nov 2014)

Helmets.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Nov 2014)

Front handlebar reflectors.http://www.amazon.co.uk/Raleigh-Fro...17348226&sr=8-2&keywords=front+bike+reflector Even more useless than 5 quid one candlepower flickering lights!


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Nov 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Black/dark hard to see cycle clothing!





Smokin Joe said:


> Helmets.




Wot about dark hard to see helmets with built in headphones?


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Nov 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Front handlebar reflectors.http://www.amazon.co.uk/Raleigh-Front-Handlebar-Reflector-White/dp/B004CS6KQO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1417348226&sr=8-2&keywords=front bike reflector Even more useless than 5 quid one candlepower flickering lights!



Or the pathetic lights endorsed by the RAC!


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Nov 2014)

Those old fashioned bike pumps fastened to the top tube of road bikes. They can only pump up to around 60psi when twice that amount is needed.


----------



## User6179 (30 Nov 2014)

Tread on skinny tyres .


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Nov 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> Or the pathetic lights endorsed by the RAC!




"Be seen up to 800 metres away" it says in the advert. Yes but you'll need some binoculars!


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Nov 2014)

Dust caps and lock nuts on valves.


----------



## Ganymede (30 Nov 2014)

Arrowfoot said:


> And frankly one would be impeding traffic flow.


Doesn't happen. Seriously, doesn't happen. Exactly the same on my bent as on my hybrid. Are you thinking of trikes? Even they are only a tiny bit wider than a person's shoulders, which is the same as a person on a normal bike.


----------



## Colin_P (30 Nov 2014)

With the exception of folders that you can no longer take them on the train during rush hour. Since about 1993 on the Great Western line going in and out of Paddington.

Twenty plus years ago 'they' bought new trains in and unlike the old ones, they didn't have a guards van. Taking your bike on the train into London, Paddington in my case was the brilliant. As it is today, a bike is the quickest way to get round the capital so any serious bikers either have to get a folder or have a couple of train station bikes they wouldn't cry over if they got pinched.


----------



## Arrowfoot (30 Nov 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Doesn't happen. Seriously, doesn't happen. Exactly the same on my bent as on my hybrid. Are you thinking of trikes? Even they are only a tiny bit wider than a person's shoulders, which is the same as a person on a normal bike.




Maybe I should try again after all these years.


----------



## Arrowfoot (30 Nov 2014)

Hip Priest said:


> The little ring.



What little ring?


----------



## Arrowfoot (30 Nov 2014)

roadrash said:


> you would not be impeding traffic you would BE traffic just the same as any other bicycle, could you elaborate on what you mean by "safety reasons" please.



Its a personal perception thing I suppose. I think its two low and does not have high enough cross profile and you can't ride along the side of the road like bicycles.


----------



## Arrowfoot (30 Nov 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> Helmets.




I sensed that the topic of helmets can be quite an incendiary topic in this forum. I don't use helmets for errands and local rides to the shops etc. But it comes in play for distance and commute.


----------



## blazed (30 Nov 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Doesn't happen. Seriously, doesn't happen. Exactly the same on my bent as on my hybrid. Are you thinking of trikes? Even they are only a tiny bit wider than a person's shoulders, which is the same as a person on a normal bike.


You cannot the filter anywhere near as proficiently as on a normal bicycle. A person can maneuver their body if necessary and filter through gaps a recumbent couldn't. Also when filtering you may need to go accross the front of a vehicle in traffic also something a recumbent couldn't. Normal bicycles are simply faster in the long run.


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Nov 2014)

blazed said:


> You cannot the filter anywhere near as proficiently as on a normal bicycle. A person can maneuver their body if necessary and filter through gaps a recumbent couldn't. Also when filtering you may need to go accross the front of a vehicle in traffic also something a recumbent couldn't. Normal bicycles are simply faster in the long run.



Sorry ...

But any manoeuvre you cannot carry out safely one a recumbent - cannot be safely carried out on a "normal bicycle"


----------



## Ganymede (30 Nov 2014)

blazed said:


> You cannot the filter anywhere near as proficiently as on a normal bicycle. A person can maneuver their body if necessary and filter through gaps a recumbent couldn't. Also when filtering you may need to go accross the front of a vehicle in traffic also something a recumbent couldn't. Normal bicycles are simply faster in the long run.


It is true I don't ride in heavy traffic so I can't say if my particular bike would have that trouble. My bent is extremely manoeuvrable in my experience but I have not needed to do this filtering business. My Brixton friend doesn't seem to have trouble with it. Anyway, you may be right but I would never say that a 'bent was in all respects better than a normal bike - and I haven't said that. I ride both types - I find my 'bent tricky to haul up long staircases (eg at the station) or onto trains, it is heavier (though I think the more recent models are lighter and wish I had one!) and they are definitely slower going uphill (though I think faster going down, and the brakes are amazing). For me, the bent is definitely more comfortable.

I think it's great that @Arrowfoot has just said he/she might try again - there are some great models out there and you do not need to have your bum on the ground or be riding a trike.


----------



## blazed (30 Nov 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> Sorry ...
> 
> But any manoeuvre you cannot carry out safely one a recumbent - cannot be safely carried out on a "normal bicycle"


What a load of crap.


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Nov 2014)

blazed said:


> What a load of crap.



I have 25 years on recumbents including long wheelbase, short wheelbase, racing, bikes and trikes.

MY first was a Linear LWB and at present I am running 4 trikes a tourer and a low racer

I also commute some 3,000 miles a year on a mixture of roads including busy dual carriageways and main roads

Your judgement is based on..........?


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Nov 2014)

IMHO recumbents make sense because they look cool. I'd love to have a go on one some time.

Something that looks like it shouldn't make sense (but I'm sure it does) is the Hase Pino semi recmbent tandem.

Threadless headsets make no sense to me.


----------



## Profpointy (30 Nov 2014)

Hip Priest said:


> The little ring.



front or back ?


----------



## MacB (30 Nov 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> I have 25 years on recumbents including long wheelbase, short wheelbase, racing, bikes and trikes.
> MY first was a Linear LWB and at present I am running 4 trikes a tourer and a low racer
> I also commute some 3,000 miles a year on a mixture of roads including busy dual carriageways and main roads
> Your judgement is based on..........?



At a guess I'd say that his judgement was based on you making a ludicrous claim...can you zip offroad and jump small obstacles on your recumbent?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (30 Nov 2014)

Nodding and waving


----------



## 400bhp (30 Nov 2014)

Fixed


----------



## ayceejay (30 Nov 2014)

It doesn't make sense that some motorists are unaware of a cyclists vulnerability.
There are a number of things about a bike that seem unnecessarily complicated and do not make sense to me, have a look at the number of posts about bar tape here for instance.


----------



## JoeyB (30 Nov 2014)

People that don't pump their tyres up... Why oh why!


----------



## jayonabike (30 Nov 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Black cycle clothing!


Why


----------



## Shortmember (30 Nov 2014)

Old fashioned triangular shaped frames that were cutting edge technology in Victorian times but are hopelessly outdated in the modern era.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Nov 2014)

jayonabike said:


> Why



Yes indeed! WHY is it allowed i ask myself?


----------



## Brandane (30 Nov 2014)

Hip Priest said:


> The little ring.





Profpointy said:


> front or back ?



Rings at front; cogs at back.


----------



## jayonabike (30 Nov 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes indeed! WHY is it allowed i ask myself?


It is allowed because black is just as visible as any others.


----------



## summerdays (30 Nov 2014)

To me it doesn't make sense that motorists think that using a mobile phone at the wheel is fine!

I've only had a go on one recumbent trike and it was fun, I'd love to have a go on a proper one!


----------



## Biscuitfrisky (30 Nov 2014)

People who cycle in the wrong gear, and look like they are on a stationary spin bike.


----------



## Cuchilo (30 Nov 2014)

Why at 41 , I act like a 7 year old girl when the pedal slips of my foot and takes the skin off my shin . They should fit air bags in those things !


----------



## Biscuitfrisky (30 Nov 2014)

A bit like this?

View: http://youtu.be/M-wjJzqA_fc


----------



## Cuchilo (30 Nov 2014)

Biscuitfrisky said:


> People who cycle in the wrong gear, and look like they are on a stationary spin bike.


I like cycling in the wrong gear . It freaks the other mamils out 
My latest one is wearing shorts over my gear so my nob doesn't get cold . No one else does it because although they are dressed like twats they think this will make them look like a twat so they get a cold nob


----------



## Cuchilo (30 Nov 2014)

Biscuitfrisky said:


> A bit like this?
> 
> View: http://youtu.be/M-wjJzqA_fc



 That's the one


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Nov 2014)

jayonabike said:


> It is allowed because black is just as visible as any others.




Er no it isn't!


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (30 Nov 2014)

Bikes that cost more than a family hatchback.


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Nov 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> I have 25 years on recumbents including long wheelbase, short wheelbase, racing, bikes and trikes.
> 
> MY first was a Linear LWB and at present I am running 4 trikes a tourer and a low racer
> 
> ...




It appears that you are not going to clarify this, we can safely assume that you are not going to validate your claim that the original point is "a load of crap".

The original point stands:




> Any manoeuvre you cannot carry out safely one a recumbent - cannot be safely carried out on a "normal bicycle"


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Nov 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> Bikes that cost more than a family hatchback.



Don't tell the wife!


----------



## blazed (30 Nov 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> It appears that you are not going to clarify this, we can safely assume that you are not going to validate your claim that the original point is "a load of crap".
> 
> The original point stands:





Cunobelin said:


> But any manoeuvre you cannot carry out safely one a recumbent - cannot be safely carried out on a "normal bicycle"



Traffic is stationary at lights, no HGV's or turnings and you can see clearly ahead so you filter along the inside of the parked vehicles. The gap is not big enough for a recumbent due to the kerb, a normal bicycle can fit through with plenty of space.

There are literally hundreds of other examples your point is plain stupid.


----------



## jayonabike (30 Nov 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Er no it isn't!


Er yes it is. I wore black leggings, black top, black gloves, black hat and black boots today. 6ft 2 of solid black is highly visible.


----------



## jayonabike (30 Nov 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> Bikes that cost more than a family hatchback.


Why


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Nov 2014)

blazed said:


> Traffic is stationary at lights, no HGV's or turnings and you can see clearly ahead so you filter along the inside of the parked vehicles. The gap is not big enough for a recumbent due to the kerb, a normal bicycle can fit through with plenty of space.
> 
> There are literally hundreds of other examples your point is plain stupid.




Did you mean stationary as opposed to "parked vehicles"

Your inexperience is showing again, with a 4" difference between the width of my recubent trike and my "normal bike" the point still stands... if you feel that travelling along the inside of a traffic queue with less than 4" space is safe, then I have real concerns. given the possibility of a frustrated passenger opening a door and alighting

Given that you have still not had the courtesy to enlighten us on your experience in this matter.... what is your practical experience in riding recumbents in traffic that is informing your claims... or is it just ill informed conjecture?


----------



## Low Roller (30 Nov 2014)

Arrowfoot said:


> Sorry it should be " does not make sense"
> 
> For me its the recumbent. I just don't get it for a fully fit rider to use it.
> 
> ...



Getting the bike out to go half a mile to the shops when it it cold, dark and wet and you have a perfectly good 6 cylinder Jaguar just sat there on the drive doing nothing.


----------



## recumbentpanda (30 Nov 2014)

Blazed appears to share the common assumption that recumbent = trike. Trikes have been a very popular form of recumbent in recent years, but as Cunobelin points out, are not much wider than the average bike. Recumbents of both two and three wheel variety vary wildly in height, but only a few are as low as say, a Lotus Elise . . . 

The idea that 'bents are less visible tends to be treated on 'bent forums with the same contempt that the idea that helmets will save you from being turned into lasagne by a left-turning truck are on cycling forums in general. My own elderly Linear puts my line of sight on a level with the average saloon car driver, and in a 'heads-up' position that I find far preferable to the head down, craning neck to look forward position on many upright road bikes. 

Having tucked that one up in bed, here's my vote for 'doesn't make sense' - people riding with death ray laser headlights in broad daylight - on an off road cycle path. Seriously, what? the? F?


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Nov 2014)

Pedalling for hours yet going nowhere


----------



## JoeyB (30 Nov 2014)

People that slip off the pedals and hurt there shins, when clip less pedals are readily available and with options for all budgets.


----------



## Venod (30 Nov 2014)

Bells
That spoke guard thing on the rear wheel
The club ride without a cafe stop
Pushing big gears instead of spinning
Constantly being told I should wear a helmet (I never tell anyone not to wear one)
Mudguards on a frame that is not designed for them.


----------



## Mattonsea (30 Nov 2014)

Those flash in the pans who will be selling there bikes and going back to the golf course.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Nov 2014)

jayonabike said:


> Er yes it is. I wore black leggings, black top, black gloves, black hat and black boots today. 6ft 2 of solid black is highly visible.




Yes of course. That'll be why those who work on motorway maintenance for example wear black(!)


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Nov 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes of course. That'll be why those who work on motorway maintenance for example wear black(!)



The reason that workers wear HiViz is because it is the result of a risk assessment of the danger represented by working in highe speed traffic?

Does the same risk assessment really apply to cyclists on a normal road?


----------



## jayonabike (30 Nov 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes of course. That'll be why those who work on motorway maintenance for example wear black(!)


FFS


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Nov 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes of course. That'll be why those who work on motorway maintenance for example wear black(!)



...and drive vehicles with HiViz?







Is that a solid argument for all vehicles having HiViz ?


----------



## Mr Celine (30 Nov 2014)

A 28" tyre is too big for a 29" wheel.


----------



## Tim Hall (30 Nov 2014)

Tyre sizing (ISO-ETRTO excepted).


----------



## Venod (30 Nov 2014)

Tim Hall said:


> Tyre sizing (ISO-ETRTO excepted).


Yes it's 700c not 29"
650b not 27.5"


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Nov 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> ...and drive vehicles with HiViz?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes if those vehicles are parked up on the motorway and the only thing dividing them and vehicles moving at way over 70mph is a row of traffic cones.


----------



## Arrowfoot (30 Nov 2014)

Low Roller said:


> Getting the bike out to go half a mile to the shops when it it cold, dark and wet and you have a perfectly good 6 cylinder Jaguar just sat there on the drive doing nothing.



That is indeed bizarrely true and certainly does not make sense. And I do it all the time.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Nov 2014)

Clipping in when you're using clipless pedals?


----------



## Arrowfoot (30 Nov 2014)

Here is another and we do it all the time - the need to cover distance in more or less in a straight line rather than what maybe fun, more picturesque, challenging but circular. 

If you showed 10 people 2 routes marked on a map, 1 circular and the other linear but both the same distance, guess which ones would have majority of support in the first instance.


----------



## jayonabike (30 Nov 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes if those vehicles are parked up on the motorway and the only thing dividing them and vehicles moving at way over 70mph is a row of traffic cones.


Well I don't ride my bike on a motorway, where traffic is moving at 70mph so there is no need to be dressed up like a clown. Like I said before, on the bike dark colours are just as visible as bright ones


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Nov 2014)

jayonabike said:


> Well I don't ride my bike on a motorway, where traffic is moving at 70mph so there is no need to be dressed up like a clown. Like I said before, on the bike dark colours are just as visible as bright ones




To you they are. To others maybe not.


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Dec 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes if those vehicles are parked up on the motorway and the only thing dividing them and vehicles moving at way over 70mph is a row of traffic cones.




Surely the HiViz is even more important without the row of cones?

One in ten motorway accidents is a collision with a broken down vehicle on the hard shoulder

The argument for HiViz vehicles is reinforced by your statement


----------



## bpsmith (1 Dec 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> To you they are. To others maybe not.


Depends on the light levels and the location tbh.

Cyclists in High Vis disappear on country lanes as they blend into the background easier than a contrasting colour during the Summer and parts of Spring/Autumn.

Wearing absolutely plain black with very dark backgrounds would have the same effect, but where do you cycle where the background is black?

As it gets darker, the colours come into play again, but then a set of good lights covers that.

Personally, I wear black, but my Winter gear has reflective bits on front and back. I think that is more important than the colour, if anything.

Much like the uniform of a Fireman is predominantly dark with reflective elements.


----------



## bpsmith (1 Dec 2014)

You have a Winter bike and a Summer bike, but the Summer bike is dirtier than your Winter bike as you try and squeeze those extra couple of rides in before swapping over!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (1 Dec 2014)

I ride 300 or more km each week, and have done this for years, and it's been years since my legs stopped aching day and night, and yet I continue to enjoy cycling, which just doesn't make sense .


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Dec 2014)

Tim Hall said:


> Tyre sizing (ISO-ETRTO excepted).


 
I think this is the winner.

Specifically the thing that really doesn't make sense to me is "*700C*" which means - (correct me if I'm wrong) - the diameter of a wheel which would be 700mm if it was fitted with an obsolete kind of French tyre called a "C", which would seem to have been 39mm in diameter. So, 700C=622mm. But there is actually (almost) nothing that is really 700mm in diameter, because most 700C whees aren't used with tyres anywhere near that big. Yeah, that makes sense.

And to my previous suggestion of threadless headsets, how about those security quick release hubs that need a special tool to remove them, effectively making them slower release than wheel nuts. "Lawyers lips", which I suppose do make some kind of sense. The fact that no one has invented anything to properly fully supersede the puncture prone pneumatic tyre. The fact that bicycles aren't advertised with their effective gear _range_, while adverts make a huge song and dance about the _number_ of gears.

Oh, and endless arguments about high vis.


----------



## MacB (1 Dec 2014)

Tires, it's the Americans fault if they didn't cling so stubbornly to imperial measurements we'd have moved on ages ago.

Tyres and rims are easily compared via ETRTO as Tim points out


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Dec 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> Surely the HiViz is even more important without the row of cones?
> 
> One in ten motorway accidents is a collision with a broken down vehicle on the hard shoulder
> 
> The argument for HiViz vehicles is reinforced by your statement



Have we got our wires crossed? I'm pro high viz for almost everything,though you seem to be assuming that i'm not.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Dec 2014)

MacB said:


> Tires, it's the Americans fault if they didn't cling so stubbornly to imperial measurements we'd have moved on ages ago.
> 
> Tyres and rims are easily compared via ETRTO as Tim points out


But many of the confusing measurements (eg 700C) aren't imperial, so it's a bit rich to blame the Americans. Not that I'm averse to blaming them anyway. 

But yes, the ETRTO system does make sense.


----------



## jayonabike (1 Dec 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm pro high viz for almost everything


If everything was in hi viz how would you stand out in your hi viz?


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Dec 2014)

jayonabike said:


> If everything was in hi viz how would you stand out in your hi viz?


Easy. Hi-er Vis.


----------



## MacB (1 Dec 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> But many of the confusing measurements (eg 700C) aren't imperial, so it's a bit rich to blame the Americans. Not that I'm averse to blaming them anyway.
> 
> But yes, the ETRTO system does make sense.



True but my experience, personally and professionally, is that Americans are very resistant to change. How much of that accounts for the weird mishmash of imperial/metric around the world I don't know, and I suffer from it like most others.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Dec 2014)

Y


bpsmith said:


> Depends on the light levels and the location tbh.
> 
> Cyclists in High Vis disappear on country lanes as they blend into the background easier than a contrasting colour during the Summer and parts of Spring/Autumn.
> 
> ...




Yes i'll accept that black or other dark stuff is ok just as long as it has a small amount of high viz on it.However 100% black i don't like! As for the where do you cycle where the background is black? The other evening i was driving over a hill on my way home from work it was going dark and very misty and murky as they say. I only saw him a few yards away but there he was dressed head to toe in complete black with just a flickering rear light for his visibility contribution! No doubt someone is going to say "So you did see him then,so what's the problem"?,but i only saw him a few yards away and as for that coach following him up his backside nearly i don't know if the driver had seen him or not?!


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Dec 2014)

jayonabike said:


> If everything was in hi viz how would you stand out in your hi viz?




True but everything isn't high viz. If the day comes where everything and everyone is covered in high viz then i'll wear black to make myself visible


----------



## Hip Priest (1 Dec 2014)

Afnug said:


> Mudguards on a frame that is not designed for them.



They're essential for me, as someone who can't afford a winter bike and doesn't want to be a pariah on winter club rides!


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Dec 2014)

Hip Priest said:


> They're essential for me, as someone who can't afford a winter bike and doesn't want to be a pariah on winter club rides!


I do club riding mainly in winter (in summer I'm off on my own) and cobbled up crud-catchers and the like on racing machines are a must to keep Kentish gunk out of my face. So hooray for them.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (1 Dec 2014)

There's a stretch of road between Rotherham & Wentworth that looks like it's uphill but you're actually going downhill. Now that does not make sense at all!


----------



## Gixxerman (1 Dec 2014)

People who insist you remove the pie-plate as it is not considered cool. The pie plate can, and has, saved rear wheels from damage as it was designed to do. Yes it *shouldn't* be needed if the deraileur is adjusted correctly. But why not have the security that it offers? A reserve parachute isn't needed if the main chute works ok; But if it were me I would still want my reserve.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (1 Dec 2014)

Just leaving this here. None of these motorway workmen stand out because they're wearing orange or yellow


----------



## winjim (1 Dec 2014)

Brandane said:


> Rings at front; cogs at back.


You mean sprockets.


----------



## Hicky (2 Dec 2014)

Wind....


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Dec 2014)

Getting so hooked up on heart rate, average speed, distance travelled, Strava times and who you finished ahead of in a pretend race called a sportive that you forget how to enjoy the simple pleasure of riding a bike for it's own sake.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (2 Dec 2014)

[QUOTE 3406668, member: 45"]... but they would during the day time, when reflectives don't work.[/QUOTE]
Only if you look


----------



## Cyclopathic (2 Dec 2014)

Has anybody said the little rubber sleeve that goes on the brake cable in between the callipers of a V-brake. wtf?


----------



## bpsmith (2 Dec 2014)

Cyclopathic said:


> Has anybody said the little rubber sleeve that goes on the brake cable in between the callipers of a V-brake. wtf?


Read the thread and find out.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Dec 2014)

I can't be bothered to look through 7 pages of posts, especially as I should be working, so apologies if anyone else has posted this.

Flashing front lights when riding in the dark - I mean proper in the countryside dark, not street light lit roads.

I can see, now I can't, I can see, now I can't and so on and so on.


----------



## Venod (3 Dec 2014)

Gear indicators on shifters.


----------



## Venod (3 Dec 2014)

Gixxerman said:


> Yes it *shouldn't* be needed if the deraileur is adjusted correctly. But why not have the security that it offers?



So why not have a contraption to stop the chain coming of the small sprocket, and on the chainset fit a contraption to stop the chain coming off at each end of its travel (in case the front dérailleur is not adjusted correctly), and fit an extra brake on each wheel in case the 1st one doesn't work.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Dec 2014)

Afnug said:


> So why not have a contraption to stop the chain coming of the small sprocket, and on the chainset fit a contraption to stop the chain coming off at each end of its travel (in case the front dérailleur is not adjusted correctly), and fit an extra brake on each wheel in case the 1st one doesn't work.


In my time I've done all of these (chain off either side of the chainset, off the little sprocket & jamming onto the frame and mech off the big sprocket into the spokes). The only one that caused any long-term damage was the last one, and a pie-plate would have prevented this. All the others were sorted in a moment or so. If I had a wheel with one on, I'd probably leave it there. 

As to the extra brakes, you're just being silly.


----------



## Venod (3 Dec 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> As to the extra brakes, you're just being silly.



Surely you realise I was been silly on purpose, just make sure everything is adjusted correctly and there is no need for the pie plate.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Dec 2014)

Yeah, I did. But I still don't see the need to go to the trouble of removing the cassette/freewheel or hacking them to bits if they are already there. The only time I ever put a derailleur into the spokes was about 35 years ago, and I learned the lesson of correct adjustment!


----------



## youngoldbloke (3 Dec 2014)

*Name one thing that does not make sense in Cycling*
posters proclaiming the virtues of flat pedals


----------



## Profpointy (3 Dec 2014)

youngoldbloke said:


> *Name one thing that does not make sense in Cycling*
> posters proclaiming the virtues of flat pedals



Actually flat pedals do have the (one) virtue of not needing special shoes, and are easier / simpler than toe clips, hence (grudgingly) an arguable option on say, a pub bike. However posters asserting clipless or toe-clips have no benefit at all is indeed utter nonsense


----------



## tommaguzzi (3 Dec 2014)

If you go ultra light touring flats are the way to go. Weigh less, No extra shoes needed, can walk normaly when stopped defo more comfortable. No dramas on busy junctions ect ect need I go on?


----------



## youngoldbloke (3 Dec 2014)

tommaguzzi said:


> If you go ultra light touring flats are the way to go. Weigh less, No extra shoes needed, can walk normaly when stopped defo more comfortable. No dramas on busy junctions ect ect _*need I go on*_?



NO, please don't


----------



## slowmotion (3 Dec 2014)

Hills.


----------



## youngoldbloke (3 Dec 2014)

"Cyclists Dismount" signs


----------



## ufkacbln (3 Dec 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> Did you mean stationary as opposed to "parked vehicles"
> 
> Your inexperience is showing again, with a 4" difference between the width of my recubent trike and my "normal bike" the point still stands... if you feel that travelling along the inside of a traffic queue with less than 4" space is safe, then I have real concerns. given the possibility of a frustrated passenger opening a door and alighting
> 
> Given that you have still not had the courtesy to enlighten us on your experience in this matter.... what is your practical experience in riding recumbents in traffic that is informing your claims... or is it just ill informed conjecture?




One last try...

I think that given the fact you are so reluctant to share your experience on recumbents that it must be extremely limited and that the ill informed conjecture is close to the mark


----------



## Katherine (3 Dec 2014)

summerdays said:


> To me it doesn't make sense that motorists think that using a mobile phone at the wheel is fine!
> 
> I've only had a go on one recumbent trike and it was fun, I'd love to have a go on a proper one!



A chap on a recumbent stopped to let me pass on the path where it was a bit narrow, so I stopped and asked him what it was like to ride and he offered me a go which I didn't hesitate to do. It was so easy and I couldn't believe how quick it was to accelerate. A fun five minutes.


----------



## Katherine (3 Dec 2014)

Flashing front lights. They make it impossible to judge speed and distance of the rider.
Front lights that are so bright that they dazzle/blind riders going in the opposite direction.


----------



## tommaguzzi (3 Dec 2014)

Katherine said:


> Flashing front lights. They make it impossible to judge speed and distance of the rider.
> Front lights that are so bright that they dazzle/blind riders going in the opposite direction.



I came across this the other night while driving my car to the supermarket. Guy had 2 of the brightest lights I haver ever seen on any road vehicle mounted on his bars both strobing at different rates and shining directly into the eyes of oncoming drivers. I had to look away they were so intense. I was then in danger of hitting something.( possibly him) Absoutly stupid behaviour, which I am sure if the rider realised t chaos he was causing would not engage in.


----------



## Wightdragon (4 Dec 2014)

There's one like that on the Isle of Wight. I kid myself I am a god of cycling and power up/down it!


Nigel-YZ1 said:


> There's a stretch of road between Rotherham & Wentworth that looks like it's uphill but you're actually going downhill. Now that does not make sense at all!


es


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2014)

recumbentpanda said:


> Blazed appears to share the common assumption that recumbent = trike. Trikes have been a very popular form of recumbent in recent years, but as Cunobelin points out, are not much wider than the average bike. *Recumbents of both two and three wheel *variety vary wildly in height, but only a few are as low as say, a Lotus Elise . . .


What about four wheels?


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Dec 2014)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> There's a stretch of road between Rotherham & Wentworth that looks like it's uphill but you're actually going downhill. Now that does not make sense at all!



Also the "Electric Brae" in Ayrshire

I remember as a kid having a lot of amusement with my father's car coasting up hill


----------



## Turdus philomelos (5 Dec 2014)

slowmotion said:


> Hills.


Ditto


----------



## Mugshot (5 Dec 2014)

Katherine said:


> A chap on a recumbent stopped to let me pass on the path where it was a bit narrow, so I stopped and asked him what it was like to ride and he offered me a go which I didn't hesitate to do. It was so easy and I couldn't believe how quick it was to accelerate. A fun five minutes.


Were you tempted to just ride away on it then?


----------



## Ganymede (5 Dec 2014)

Mugshot said:


> Were you tempted to just ride away on it then?


We need one of these  only 'bent-shaped...


----------



## Gixxerman (5 Dec 2014)

Afnug said:


> So why not have a contraption to stop the chain coming of the small sprocket, and on the chainset fit a contraption to stop the chain coming off at each end of its travel (in case the front dérailleur is not adjusted correctly), and fit an extra brake on each wheel in case the 1st one doesn't work.


I am not advocating that you retrofit one; I am simply saying that if one is fitted when you get the bike why go to the trouble of removing it? Especially for the very limp reason that it doesn't look cool. I mean what actual harm is it doing?


----------



## Studley (5 Dec 2014)

Middle-aged Newbie's cycling 50+ miles, 4+ times a week, at an average speed in excess of 15mph, for the past 2-3yrs !


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (5 Dec 2014)

cycling magazines and online retail sites describing £1000 road bikes as being entry level and for beginners.

Cyclists wearing earphones.


----------



## Mugshot (5 Dec 2014)

Ganymede said:


> We need one of these  only 'bent-shaped...


Exactly what I was thinking when I posted it


----------



## Katherine (5 Dec 2014)

Mugshot said:


> Were you tempted to just ride away on it then?


It would be fun but I wouldn't swap.


----------



## Katherine (5 Dec 2014)

Studley said:


> Middle-aged Newbie's cycling 50+ miles, 4+ times a week, at an average speed in excess of 15mph, for the past 2-3yrs !


What's wrong with that? Probably applies to a lot people.


----------



## tommaguzzi (5 Dec 2014)

Those tiny cut off aluminium "mudguards" we used to fit to our bikes in the 1970's


----------



## Ganymede (5 Dec 2014)

Katherine said:


> It would be fun but I wouldn't swap.


Ah, no, y'see, the idea is to have _both_....


----------



## jefmcg (5 Dec 2014)

Afnug said:


> Mudguards on a frame that is not designed for them.


All the mamils out last weekend with filthy bikes and brown smears up their backs because they (presumably) did not want mar their bicycles with mudguards.


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Dec 2014)

People I can't keep up with.

I probably hate you all.


----------



## cyberknight (6 Dec 2014)

Why my family dont understand that just commuting to work is not enough and i want a longer weekend ride , been 2 months now i bet since i went out as they always plan something .........


----------



## youngoldbloke (6 Dec 2014)

ICE


----------



## shouldbeinbed (6 Dec 2014)

tommaguzzi said:


> I came across this the other night while driving my car to the supermarket. Guy had 2 of the brightest lights I haver ever seen on any road vehicle mounted on his bars both strobing at different rates and shining directly into the eyes of oncoming drivers. I had to look away they were so intense. I was then in danger of hitting something.( possibly him) Absoutly stupid behaviour, which I am sure if the rider realised t chaos he was causing would not engage in.



Y'know, maybe if someone took the time & told him directly..........

A fellow cyclist maybe who can also speak from a drivers point of view.......

and maybe offer a couple of minutes to enable him to get the angle right to be seen but not a dazzling nuisance.........

Fingers crossed he reads CC and realises who you're referring to.


----------



## tommaguzzi (7 Dec 2014)

Good point and I agree with you. However in that situation I was at a busy junction and if I'd rolled the window down and called out to him from across the road I'd just be another aggressive car driver shouting at him. I have also mentioned this incident at two local cycle groups participate in and hope the message gets around that these lights mounted in that way do more harm than good.
I will take your advice though and try to talk to any riders I see doing it again. I will report back if I get punched out by them.


----------



## Studley (7 Dec 2014)

Katherine said:


> What's wrong with that? Probably applies to a lot people.


 
3yrs cycling and professing to be a newbie just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Brandane (7 Dec 2014)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> cycling magazines and online retail sites describing £1000 road bikes as being entry level and for beginners.


Anything less is just a winter hack:


----------



## Glow worm (7 Dec 2014)

The 'AT' function of my Cateye cycle computer that I somehow inadvertantly switched off, and have just spent half the morning trying to figure out why the timer was still ticking over while stationary. Grrrrr.


----------



## youngoldbloke (7 Dec 2014)

White saddles.


----------



## jongooligan (7 Dec 2014)

Sprocket proliferation (as mentioned by DogTrousers a while back) which leads to increasingly skinnier and weaker chains. LBS says to change chain on an 11 speed every 5mins or 500metres (whichever occurs first)


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Dec 2014)

The lack of cyclo cross and 6 Days on Eurosport
The continued lack of David Harmon on Eurosport


----------



## hopless500 (7 Dec 2014)

tommaguzzi said:


> If you go ultra light touring flats are the way to go. Weigh less, No extra shoes needed, can walk normaly when stopped defo more comfortable. No dramas on busy junctions ect ect need I go on?


SPD touring flats are for me - can clip in or not as necessary. Perfect


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Dec 2014)

jongooligan said:


> Sprocket proliferation (as mentioned by DogTrousers a while back) which leads to increasingly skinnier and weaker chains. LBS says to change chain on an 11 speed every 5mins or 500metres (whichever occurs first)


That's a bit of a myth IME. I don't change chains any more on ten speed than I used to on five.


----------



## RebornBumbler (7 Dec 2014)

Short winter rides.

(When the time taken to dress, undress and clean the bike exceeds the ride duration)


----------



## Turbo Rider (8 Dec 2014)

Hypocrisy


----------



## byegad (8 Dec 2014)

The number of people who spend hours perched on a rock solid saddle, their weight on their arms and shoulders, and who then complain they are not comfortable.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Dec 2014)

[QUOTE 3415405, member: 9609"]I am guessing that the "AT" function stops the timer when the bike is stationary?
_*Using this function makes no sense to me at all*_, your average time is from beginning to end and you can't pretend that a half hour rest did not count. I'm sure I could manage 15+mph averages via "AT" which would sound a little more impressive than my typical 8mph.[/QUOTE]

You've picked on a minor bugbear of mine.

I find this a bit annoying, but it does actually make some sense. To me the primary measure is my real overall average including stops. This is how long it really took. Different gadgets will give different values for "moving average" depending on algorithm, settings etc (for example my Garmin is much stingier, and I gain a few km/h when I upload my ride to rideWithGPS). This undermines the idea that "moving average" is actually meaningful.

But "moving average" does make some sense, as a relative number, but not as an absolute number. If I go faster in the bits while I'm moving I get a higher moving average. So it is a relative measure of speed over a given route, independent whether I spent 20 or 30 minutes eating my sandwiches. So it's good for comparing rides over a given route. But it's not so useful for planning a ride. 

The key thing is, as you've pointed out, that it sounds more impressive.


----------



## totallyfixed (8 Dec 2014)

Compact chainsets, particularly those with a 50/34 set up.
White handlebar tape.
People that ride with their chain on big chainring to big sprocket or small to small [see first point].
High cost of bike tyres.
Sportives.

Apologies, you asked for one thing, could have continued.


----------



## Glow worm (8 Dec 2014)

[QUOTE 3415405, member: 9609"]I am guessing that the "AT" function stops the timer when the bike is stationary?.[/QUOTE]

Yes I think that's correct. For some reason I must have always had the AT thing on and never really though about it. I'm not really that bothered about my speed (which varies from slow, down to crawling pace!) and certainly not my average speed. I just assumed the device was buggered yesterday when I looked at it on my kitchen table and the timer was still going. How I'd managed to switch the AT thing off I'll never know as it was a bit of a convoluted process to get it back on again.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Dec 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> Compact chainsets, particularly those with a 50/34 set up.
> White handlebar tape.
> People that ride with their chain on big chainring to big sprocket or small to small [see first point].
> High cost of bike tyres.
> ...


I don't make sense  But I knew that anyway.

Compact? Got one. Two, in fact.
White bar tape? Not guilty. I do have lime green though, so I'm counting that.
Cross chaining? Do that from time to time. Not intentionally, but it happens, esp big-big when changing down to stop.
Expensive tyres? Well, I buy tyres, so I guess that's me.
Sportives? Doing one next year.


----------



## totallyfixed (8 Dec 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> I don't make sense  But I knew that anyway.
> 
> Compact? Got one. Two, in fact.
> White bar tape? Not guilty. I do have lime green though, so I'm counting that.
> ...


Thank you for the reply even though it wasn't necessary.


----------



## dave r (8 Dec 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> Compact chainsets, particularly those with a 50/34 set up.
> White handlebar tape.
> People that ride with their chain on big chainring to big sprocket or small to small [see first point].
> High cost of bike tyres.
> ...



The first thing that went when I brought my Verenti with its 50/34 was the 34 tooth ring, replaced with a 42, far more comfortable.


----------

